# Dendrobium loddigesii & Brassavola nodosa



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

The orchid growers gave me some very nice Brassavola nodosa Dendrobium loddigesii. Very healthy appearence. I was wondering any tips anyone had on growing these. I know some of the basics for them, but want some personal experience, or even some hearsay.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know anything about Brassies (although I will watch and learn as people respond!), but I have had good luck with warm to hot growing Dendrobiums in terraria.

Unfortunately, your D. loddigesii is a warm to cold growing Dend., and will probably require a cool, drier rest period to flower. If you mount it on a piece of cork or rock that can be easily removed from the tank, that might make things easier to care for it. Let us know how it does in a terrarium, as it's a great looking plant!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I didnt expect the Brassavola to do good in a viv because it seems to like to dry out pretty good. Also the Dendrobium is said to almost never flower under artificial lites, so I am going to try a smaller of the plants i have in a viv as a test. Also yes i read they need a dry period during winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

The Brassavola would probably do well in an S/H (semi-hydroponic) culture...if you're familiar with it. My Brassia hybrids and crosses are doing well in a medium grade fir bark. Your plant needs somewhat of a resting period (wet/dry), so the typically constant temps and water levels in a viv wouldn't treat it very well...plus, it's going to want a TON of light, most likely much more than a couple PC's. Here's some simple culture info for you: http://www.hort.wisc.edu/mastergardener ... nodosa.htm and more detailed info, if you're interested: http://www.orchidculture.com/COD/FREE/FS231.html


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes I was aware of the resting period and light, but can you give me a little more info on the semi hydroponic culture?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Sure...here you go: http://www.firstrays.com/semi-hydro.htm

The owner of that website suggests PrimeAgra, and while it is good, all I had available to me locally was the Hydroton brand, and it's working well (many others use this as well with success). Basically, whatever type of LECA I could obtain locally I would go for.

Also, instead of getting 'custom' containers and pots for your orchids, just go to the local deli (supermarket, etc.) and ask for some of their 'to go' containers--the ones that look like cups. I just drilled a couple holes on either side of the cup, about 1" from the bottom. Basically, when you water your plant, water drains out of the holes down to their level, leaving ~1" of water at the bottom. The LECA absorbs the water and maintains a nice, humid environment for the roots. The holes provide air to circulate toward the bottom...and you have a pretty good and fairly low-maintenance (not to mention dirt cheap) system for growing orchids.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Well i get teak baskets for free, so i guess ill use the cups for if i do the hydroponic thing.

Thanks for the help!
Ryan


----------

